# help sex my Sip!



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The big one is my girl. Got her as a tad and she morphed out huge. The little one I purchased as a hopeful mate for her. It was a tiny froglet. Now the girl is around 2 years old and the little one is around 1 year old. 

I cannot figure out if I have a pair or 2 beautiful girls. 

There has been no calling that I've witnessed. There are lots of sleep spots in the tank but the little one chooses to sleep in a condiment sized hut with the big one, all smooshed up against the side. The only obvious discord I've seen was the first time the big one found the little one in her hut. 

Ok DB, what do I have?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I beleive it is a pair.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow those are beautiful. Definitely on mt tinc want list!! Mind disclosing who you got the smaller one from?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> I beleive it is a pair.


Yay! I hope so


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

kgb said:


> Wow those are beautiful. Definitely on mt tinc want list!! Mind disclosing who you got the smaller one from?


The smaller one came from Under the Canopy Farms. They both are offspring from frogs that originated with Bill Schwinn, somewhere down the line.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

That is probably the most beautiful pair of frogs I have ever seen. I love how the transition from green to blue. You got yourself some prime breeders man. Good luck with breeding. Love the Green Sips.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Body looks very much like a male to me!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Also looks like a pair to me! Green Sips were my first frogs, Kris, so I'm so happy to see you working with them. =) They're just gorgeous! The size difference kills me, ahaha!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Also looks like a pair to me! Green Sips were my first frogs, Kris, so I'm so happy to see you working with them. =) They're just gorgeous! The size difference kills me, ahaha!


Yes I love them! They are so goofy. Especially the gigantic female. She so lumbering and mellow. She'd been in her tank, alone, for quite a while. I expected her to charge at her new tank mate regardless of sex. Instead she was all 'oh hi nice to see you.'


----------



## cpalmerpdx (Dec 3, 2012)

The little one looks like a male to me. 

Wow, they are beautiful!!! Really nice frogs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

cpalmerpdx said:


> The little one looks like a male to me.
> 
> Wow, they are beautiful!!! Really nice frogs.


Thank you!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice pair kris.

John


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

looks like a male to me as well. . . although I've heard that sips can be pretty tricky, have you tried audio calls to try and trigger any response? 

I love how the female has lots of micro spots. All my offspring morph out with large dots, on the back and micro on the sides. that's a magnificent looking pair, good luck!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> looks like a male to me as well. . . although I've heard that sips can be pretty tricky, have you tried audio calls to try and trigger any response?
> 
> I love how the female has lots of micro spots. All my offspring morph out with large dots, on the back and micro on the sides. that's a magnificent looking pair, good luck!


Some times he looks male and sometimes he looks like a small female. He was a tiny froglet. The female morphed out larger than the little one was as a month or so old froglet. But she was a huge morphling. I dunno. Then I worry that I am seeing a male because I want one. I've been growing that little frog up for her for a year. 

I did try calls and neither one seemed to care. When I played calls for Bill's tincs the females would start hunting around for the source and the males would sometimes start calling. These two don't seem to notice. Although, they do sometimes stop moving and sit like statues. 

I thought tossing him in with a known female would sort things out for me, but she's too polite, lol.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

lol!! have you tried tossing in a known male with the female green sip, to see if shes even interested?

here is a pic i just took of my proven male from schwinn, maybe it could help


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow! Another beautiful Schwinn frog. Stunning. 

She was briefly with a male Sip and they laid a clutch that started developing. The clutch didn't survive and I lost the male as well. I don't want to risk stressing out my surviving Lorenzo, at this point. He's my only other male tinc 

I notice your male has small-ish toes. That gives me hope.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah his toes aren't huge like some other tincs, which had me worried for a bit too cause I wasnt 100% sure what he was, i actually posted a sexing thread on him a while back, I went ahead and ordered a female for it anyway, and the day I ordered her, I actually saw him call in the tank, it was destiny lol. My female is from finley, and it looks very blue, but all of their off spring so far have been faint green, green, and bright green. . . Ive morphed out around 60 so far


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Just for fun, here are 2 videos of the female. The first one is morphing out March 13, 2011. The second one is her on May 14, 2011. Two months old and she's eating bean beetles (I started her on bean beetles at 6 weeks). She was a beast from start


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Fantastic video Kris. Really cool watching her tear into those beetle`s. One thing I can`t stand is a bashful woman at the dinner table.

John


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice Kris! I love 'em! Thankfully, my amateur eye guessed a male too(making your pair). 

I love the green sips. I have 5 ordered and paid for, just waiting for warmer shipping weather to get them. Can't wait! 

Thanks for sharing!

-Chris


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Courting!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats!! thats awesome hopefully they breed for you like mine do...most prolific frogs I own to date


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads Kris!

-Chris


----------

